

Because of Earth Day: Michael Crichton's thoughts on Science and Global Warming - viggity
http://www.crichton-official.com/speech-ourenvironmentalfuture.html

======
viggity
I know this has been posted on HN before, but I figured since it was Earth Day
it would be interesting bring up again.

I especially like his recommendation that climate science adopts double-blind
experimentation in order to test their models.

